# Nexus vs Galaxy Tab 2



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone used both?

Looking at either the Nexus 7 or Galaxy Tab 2 for the girlfriend. 
Undecided between the two, I quite like Asus so the idea of the nexus is appealing, both the price for the storage and processor but it doesn't have the rear camera (not sure how much that would really get used) and can't be expanded with a card like the Samsung. 

Pros/Cons of each? It's to replace the aging laptop and to downsize so only after the 7 really. Not sure on the 10" version of each (I've got the pc for gaming and anything else really)

Also... best deal online/highstreet?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Just got a Nexus 7 32gb from "very" after posting this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284683


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers. Not sure how I missed that  but I swear I did a little search for recent results!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Cheers. Not sure how I missed that  but I swear I did a little search for recent results!


To be fair to you, i did not consider the Galaxy. After spending hours, nay days, researching the Nexus came out best for me :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a nexus 7. Awesome bit of kit.

Can't think of any cons.


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

nexus 7 is great (I left mine on the train) But if its for primarily couch based use I'd be tempted to go with a 10". Just replaced mine with a nexus 10, which is a good deal less portable (although still easily baggable) but eminently better for web browsing & video watching.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I would like to 'borrow' it every so often and can't be lugging huge bits of plastic around along with all my files.

One other thing: have they managed to make anything that works with ms office yet on it properly? I tried one a while back that was hopeless. It wouldn't be often and doesn't need to be perfect, and sod paying for a surface at them prices just yet.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Had a 32gig Nexus for about a week, to be honest when I saw it on display I thought it looked a little small. Now I've had chance to play about with it, it's exceeded my expectaions in just about every area. And I'd say it's the perfect size, you can hold it in one hand almost like a phone. Build qualty is way better than I expected, in short it's a little marvel.

I think PC-World are still knocking out the 32Gig, with £20 cash back if you buy a case at the same time. Salesmen have twigged and will do you a case for 50% off if you nudge em a little. So under £190-200 for both and £20 back at some point..

I'm so impressed I'm trying to save for another one as a family Xmas gift, as mine keeps being "borrowed!" 

Galaxy Tab is also cool, I'd have quite happily have bought one if the Nexus had not been around and stolen it's thunder spec and price wise.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

you could use google docs. My bluetooth keyboard worked stright out the box.
And the new gesture typing is good for posting stuff on here.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

I had some play with Galaxy and seemed to me a little laggy. I'd go for the nexus


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a play with both in Currys James and I didn't like the Samsung at all. Nexus 7 was definitely the better one, I'm hoping to get one soon.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorted. Ill buy a nexus tomorrow. Whether that's online or in store that depends on the deals I can find (or someone else finds) deffo off to look at pc world though


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Carphone Warehouse are £179 ATM.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mobiles/mobile-phones/ASUS_NEXUS_7_WIFI_32GB/HANDSET


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Me and me GF just have exactly same problem as She want a tablet and I suggested Nexus 7 but after close look and play with both of them She picked tab 2 due to size and general look of it ... I know nexus is a bit faster but for what She want it speed do not matter a lot as Tab 2 is still very fast for web browsing, emails etc

And on top of that Samsung do a £50 cashback if You buy tab from reputable retailer


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

They are both cracking little devices. Don't think either would disappoint.


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

Isn't the 50 only on the 10 inch?

I'm obviously biased as I'm typing this on one, but you'll genuinely struggle to beat a nexus 10 in the 10 inch form factor. 

For proper office stuff you want one of the windows 8 tabs, at the moment they're massively expensive, but when they get down to 400 or so they'll be very tempting


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I picked up a Tab2 7.0 for the Mrs at the airport on the way back from Monaco at the weekend. It's only 8GB but it's got a microSD slot and she's got a 32GB MicroSD in her S3. 

At £137 with £30 cashback from Samsung I couldn't justify the extra for a Fire HD or Nexus. I don't regret my decision having had a play with a Nexus despite Samsung doing their own thing with Android.

The main reason I wanted one is that she's started using her phone as an e-reader when she's away on business as it's easier than carrying a book around but her phone battery doesn't always cope. A tablet was the solution but the 10" is too big and 7" fits nicely into her handbag. We've got free data including tethering with the phone contracts we have so if she needs to jump online she can use her phone or turn bluetooth on. 

I can't believe that you can buy as good a gadget as that for just over £100. Absolute bargain and worth every penny without doubt.

I just bought her a Casecrown case of Amazon for under a tenner and she's over the moon.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

keithjeb said:


> Isn't the 50 only on the 10 inch?
> 
> I'm obviously biased as I'm typing this on one, but you'll genuinely struggle to beat a nexus 10 in the 10 inch form factor.
> 
> For proper office stuff you want one of the windows 8 tabs, at the moment they're massively expensive, but when they get down to 400 or so they'll be very tempting


Yes is £50 on tab 2, £30 on Tab2 7.0 and I think £20 on note

I have to say screen on nexus 10 is really good one but is much more expensive than tab 2 ...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

shaunwistow said:


> http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mobiles/mobile-phones/ASUS_NEXUS_7_WIFI_32GB/HANDSET


Is brown the only colour I can see?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Pezza4u said:


> Carphone Warehouse are £179 ATM.


Personally I don't reckon the £179 deal is 100% true advertising. I think it's been done to make them appear top of Google shopping for Nexus 7.

People click through the link and SHOCK it's out of stock everywhere!, Maybe they sell about 5 at this price but it gets millions of visitors to their site ready to spend their cash on something similar.

A cheap trick by many internet firms and one that needs to be addressed by Google and the adverstising agency. More and more of this type of thing is happening and it just make the Google shopping feature a farce.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Personally I don't reckon the £179 deal is 100% true advertising. I think it's been done to make them appear top of Google shopping for Nexus 7.
> 
> People click through the link and SHOCK it's out of stock everywhere!, Maybe they sell about 5 at this price but it gets millions of visitors to their site ready to spend their cash on something similar.
> 
> A cheap trick by many internet firms and one that needs to be addressed by Google and the adverstising agency. More and more of this type of thing is happening and it just make the Google shopping feature a farce.


Yep. :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

They had massive stock of them for few days for this price


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

TBH If I got her one in brown I wouldn't hear the end of it.

So any other deals worth noting? I noticed both were cheaper last night on amazon by a considerable margin, and shot up this morning?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Personally I don't reckon the £179 deal is 100% true advertising. I think it's been done to make them appear top of Google shopping for Nexus 7.
> 
> People click through the link and SHOCK it's out of stock everywhere!, Maybe they sell about 5 at this price but it gets millions of visitors to their site ready to spend their cash on something similar.
> 
> A cheap trick by many internet firms and one that needs to be addressed by Google and the adverstising agency. More and more of this type of thing is happening and it just make the Google shopping feature a farce.


I was in the shop in Aberdeen and they are in stock.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

They're all brown James but look more black. CPW in Watford had stock as well when I last looked.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Pc world/Curry's do a deal that you get £20 off if you buy a case. 

Basically a free case if you were intending to buy one.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> They're all brown James but look more black. CPW in Watford had stock as well when I last looked.


Not according to their website? And I'm not going to Harrow


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It pisses me right off when retailers do this. Halfords is another one


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Having looked a bit further into it and for the music etc that she actually has (which is all on my pc anyway) 16gb would probably be sufficient. Like I said, mostly for browsing etc. 

Now to find a 16gb on the highstreet. They all seem to be 32gb


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Exotica said:


> It pisses me right off when retailers do this. Halfords is another one


They don't do this my GF works for them and they had 1000s of this tablets in stock ... :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

These appear to be reasonably accurate; looks like the 16Gig Nexus has all but disappeared now.

http://www.stockinformer.co.uk/checker-nexus-7-tablet


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Not according to their website? And I'm not going to Harrow


The colour is a very dark brown but it looks more black than brown. I was abit confused by that but from what I found out they only made them in this colour.

Harrow is only 10 miles away mate but if you don't want to go there then at Argos you will get a £10 gift card as well. You might as well get the 32GB one as well, there isn't much difference in the price with the 16GB.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> One other thing: have they managed to make anything that works with ms office yet on it properly? I tried one a while back that was hopeless. It wouldn't be often and doesn't need to be perfect, and sod paying for a surface at them prices just yet.


Is there any help?
The CloudOn Workspace allows you to:
- Use Microsoft Word, Excel and PowerPoint on your tablet to create, review and edit documents.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...n.client&hl=en


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> The colour is a very dark brown but it looks more black than brown. I was abit confused by that but from what I found out they only made them in this colour.
> 
> Harrow is only 10 miles away mate but if you don't want to go there then at Argos you will get a £10 gift card as well. You might as well get the 32GB one as well, there isn't much difference in the price with the 16GB.


Rich I wasn't questioning the colour 

Watford didn't have any stock was my point. And I don't have the time to go to harrow when the shops are open! I'm away each weekend to Xmas now

I'm popping to pc world after to work to at least play with it and see


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Rich I wasn't questioning the colour
> 
> Watford didn't have any stock was my point. And I don't have the time to go to harrow when the shops are open! I'm away each weekend to Xmas now
> 
> I'm popping to pc world after to work to at least play with it and see


Sorry read it wrong! :lol:

When I looked last week both the Harlequin and St Albans Road had them in stock. I asked John Lewis to price match to get the extra years warranty but they were out of stock! I will probably get mine from Very as I have a £30 off code.

Currys have a working one (that's where I tried it out) and they do the same offer, didn't go into PC World. Just don't go into Comet, their one didn't work!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha I went into comet last week as I was down there and the place is a state. They were bringing washing machines out to get rid and the way they were treated I most certainly wouldn't buy anything there no matter how good the offer.

Where Abouts is currys again? Is it the same retail park? I can't say I've ever been there


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Haha I went into comet last week as I was down there and the place is a state. They were bringing washing machines out to get rid and the way they were treated I most certainly wouldn't buy anything there no matter how good the offer.
> 
> Where Abouts is currys again? Is it the same retail park? I can't say I've ever been there


Yeah it's no wonder they've gone bust!

Currys is at one end of the retail park, PCW the other. In Currys the Nexus 7 and Galaxy were next to eachother so you can compare :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam this shopping stuff is hard :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right so John Lewis price match from what I've seen, and I'm off seeing a mate later this week who works there so hopefully I can try and get her to help me. I certainly feel more comfortable shopping there than elsewhere. 

Looks like it'll be 32gb now too :lol: 

Thanks for the helpful replies guys!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Has John Lewis got them in stock now?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

She's checking for me


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Let me know if they have and I'll try and price match again.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope  appears neither does currys or pc world! Available to be delivered to store with money paid up front. Ill try and see what they can do


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I used my last proper day available for shopping without her. Went to 8 stores and its out of stock everywhere, except game! I didn't even think they would sell it so guess that's why they've got loads. And used my reward points I was saving. Not bad and just taken it out to look and upload a daft picture of me to make it extra special  feels lovely. Shame it doesn't come with some headphones, but hey 32gb and a great spec, they sell it at near enough cost I understand so can't complain 

Second task! Who can find me a decent case?

I like the idea of one with a keyboard but not sure how functional they actually are and tbh if she would use it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If anyone is still looking for the Samsung GalaxyTab 2 7"

Argos £158 (+£10 back in a Voucher for Argos)

Samsung give you £30 cash back too and a free 8gb SD card

So you will spend £128 in total but have £10 to spend at Argos and a free SD card.

That's a bargain for the Galaxy Tab, not as good as the Nexus but still a cracking machine for the money.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

I've just got myself a *Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7* as my first tablet, and i must say its a real nice piece of kit.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> So I used my last proper day available for shopping without her. Went to 8 stores and its out of stock everywhere, except game! I didn't even think they would sell it so guess that's why they've got loads. And used my reward points I was saving. Not bad and just taken it out to look and upload a daft picture of me to make it extra special  feels lovely. Shame it doesn't come with some headphones, but hey 32gb and a great spec, they sell it at near enough cost I understand so can't complain
> 
> Second task! Who can find me a decent case?
> 
> I like the idea of one with a keyboard but not sure how functional they actually are and tbh if she would use it


They have them in stock at both Argos stores in Watford and you would've got a £10 voucher as well. Loads of cases on Amazon, I got a really nice one for the missus Kobo reader for just a few quid! The quality looks the same as £25 ones in the shops so should be something similar for the Nexus :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well got her brother to buy a pink case I picked out from amazon. Great reviews and was only cheap. 

And tbh that would mean having to go back to Argos. Worked there when i was at school and have no desire to return


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Was at the shops today and nowhere had the Nexus 7. 

Pc world have also stopped their case offer and back to full retail. 

I got the very last one from HMV at full retai of 199. Thought I better be safe than sorry. 

Carphone warehouse says they might get them in end of next week.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

GooglePlay are still showing the 16Gig &32Gig WiFi in stock. Though the 32Gig unlocked version is now sold out.

I ordered a 16Gig from them late yesterday and recieved the "despatched" email with tracking this morning. Only snag is delivery is a few quid, but they appear to be the only source for the 16Gig version now.

Just Googled, local Argos stores and it is only showing two left for reserve and collect. Ebuyer are also showing 500 in stock (I don't belive their stock levels)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

John Lewis have them online - http://www.johnlewis.com/231793517/Product.aspx?SearchTerm=nexus+7


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got mine from Currys an hour ago.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

So then what's everyones thoughts on them?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Replying to this via the little gizmo. Nexus is a cracker, would recommend one without hesitation. Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Was at the shops today and nowhere had the Nexus 7.
> 
> Pc world have also stopped their case offer and back to full retail.
> 
> ...


In Aberdeen Kerr? Went to currys at the Brig O Dee about three hours ago and got one no problem for family member, guy said theres plenty in stock.

Debating whether to get one myself or an Ipad, cant decide!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

In some reviews it does beat iPad.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> In Aberdeen Kerr? Went to currys at the Brig O Dee about three hours ago and got one no problem for family member, guy said theres plenty in stock.
> 
> Debating whether to get one myself or an Ipad, cant decide!


Down in Livingston today.

A few of the shops said they have been flying off the shelves. It does seem to be the in demand Christmas present this year.

Mine is part of the daughter's Christmas.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Ah ok.

Going back out shopping tomorro so will have another play with it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Make sure to download flashplayer. It is an absolute must. 

It no longer is installed or available on Google play but it is hosted loads of other places. 

I had to install it on my new phone last week.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just had a play with the Nexus, Samsung 7" and iPad in CPW. Now the Samsung seems like a good tablet especially at £157 (+£30 cashback!) but that little Nexus is sooooo fluid and responsive.

Just doing a few webpage opens etc. on them I'm sure the Nexus is actually faster than the iPad which costs 3 x's the amount. They didn't have the 10" Nexus instore but that will be a sure fire winner for Google.

Still can't believe how cheap the Nexus is, it certainly doesn't feel like a cheap product. The screen is absolutly top quality, if you haven't had a play with one go and have a go, for £159 it is a steal. I'm sure they could sell the 16gb at £259 not £159 and I'd still be impressed at that price point for the spec it has.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Just had a play with the Nexus, Samsung 7" and iPad in CPW. Now the Samsung seems like a good tablet especially at £157 (+£30 cashback!) but that little Nexus is sooooo fluid and responsive.
> 
> Just doing a few webpage opens etc. on them I'm sure the Nexus is actually faster than the iPad which costs 3 x's the amount. They didn't have the 10" Nexus instore but that will be a sure fire winner for Google.
> 
> Still can't believe how cheap the Nexus is, it certainly doesn't feel like a cheap product. The screen is absolutly top quality, if you haven't had a play with one go and have a go, for £159 it is a steal. I'm sure they could sell the 16gb at £259 not £159 and I'd still be impressed at that price point for the spec it has.


Google sell it at a loss and make money back through purchased apps.

Look at the Nexus 4 phone. You can buy it from Google for £269 but go to the shops and it is £400.

With the approach they are taking they really will be able to control the android market with their pricing strategy. Nobody else can do what they are doing.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Isn't the nexus 4 unavailable for the tkme being from google play? It's certainly impressive though and looks better than an iPhone


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> Isn't the nexus 4 unavailable for the tkme being from google play? It's certainly impressive though and looks better than an iPhone


It sold out in minutes a few weeks back.

Their was another back last week that lasted minutes again.

I did see people had preordered them but had 5-6 week delivery times.

Demand is huge especially when you are half the price of the competition.

I did want one but managed to break my HTC Sensation XE and had to buy a phone right away.

Went for the updated Samsung Galaxy S3 which has 4G when it comes and also 2GB RAM to match the Nexus.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you get one then?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Nexus 7 sitting here, just need to wait till xmas day to open it. I think in terms of cost the Nexus 7 is amazing, I have never really used Android and always OIS via iphone or ipad (fathers). So it will be exciting to see what this can deliver.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I got Ross the Samsung note for Christmas and compared to the iPad the note is fantastic but for a low price tablets I would go with the tab2. Samsung really has come along way with quality of products!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

See the tab 2 didn't make me think 'wow' when I used it. 

Wouldn't even look at a note. Far too much for a tablet, that and the iPad. A laptop is far more useful to me and they're too big to be truly portable


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Where's the cheapest place for the nexus 7..?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I paid £199 less whatever points I had. But if Argos have stock you get a £10 voucher and I believe someone said car phone warehouse is gettig stock in at £179 soon

I'm gonna look at the nexus 4 as her contract is up and she's fed up with her iPhone 4, if I buy it outright ill get her on a sim only deal


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Carphonewarehouse is cheapest but selling out very quickly, Tesco are doing it for £189 but only for the 16GB whilst PC World are doing it for £199 for the 32GB and with this also got norton virus scan and other stuff which came to about £25-£30.

I tried the Kindle Fire HD as initially i wanted this, but with the operating system being as it is with the focus on amazon shop, it was very limited and not really future proof. 

I also tried the Samsung Tab2, as good as it might be for having a better camera and the facilities to control a tv etc....there is no added benefit to it (apart from cost with the cash back options).

Comparing the Tab2 to the Nexus 7, the Nexus is amazing...the processor is better, screen resolution better, newer operating system and more....Its meant to be Nexus 7 is not making profit for google, they are hoping to gain money from Google Play......which when i compared google play to amazon store, some books were cheaper etc....so again Nexus wins as will be less cost involved in the future.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right so I've now had a chance to update it to 4.2 Jelly Bean and set her up an account so xmas day isn't spent messing around (plus I would end up doing it anyway!) 

Quite impressed it came with a movie and a few books already preloaded actually, and I also got her a few dvd's that come with ultraviolet digital copies of them which their website says it needed flixters to play so I've preloaded that.

Are there any apps worth getting? 

I'm just gonna purchase a few books and add them and of course the obligatory stupid background before popping it back with a full battery.

Oh and can I buy some form of credit to apply to her account on a card? Seriously looking at a 10.1 and a nexus 4 for myself now!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone got any great apps then? 

One thing I wanna check is DVDs that have digital copies available that are through flixster, do you have to play them through flixster?


----------

